# My chicken is now alone



## sundus (May 10, 2013)

Overnight a fox or something injured two of my chickens (I have three) and my dad had to put them away because they were severely injured. Will my last chicken be unhappy? I feel like she might be because the three of them were together for long. Will she be okay by herself?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would get a couple more. Chickens are happiest in a flock. Plus one bird doesn't provide enough eggs for us. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened.  My cousin had the same thing happen to her last year - twice. The 2nd time leaving her with a lone banty. I ended up taking that banty in last October. She was one fiesty girl let me tell you! However, after a week of being here with other chickens, she settled right in. A month later, you'd think she'd always been here. She was so happy to be back with her own kind and has really blossomed since. Now she's one of the first to greet you and wait to be petted and picked up. Definitely get a couple more chickens for yours. They're happier in their little groups of their own kind.

This is Butterscotch (named by my 10 year old cousin, this was her chicken). Content as can be now.


----------



## sundus (May 10, 2013)

Wow I love her feathers, such a beautiful pattern and I love the name!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Even if you got her one buddy, it would make a big difference for her. Surely they wouldn't mind even just one?

Thanks for the compliment about Butterscotch.  Its funny because I got her at just over a year old and her comb suddenly grew in full size when she started laying eggs again in mid-January. She has quite a personality and the funniest chitter chatter.


----------

